# Generac 5500EXL



## RJones (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all... New member with a question. My Gen had a meltdown and it was from the 12v BCR, which in turn took out the stator.... now this Generator has a decent engine, pressurized oil system ,idle control and electric start with a little over 500 hours on it...... Is this thing worth putting a 300$ stator in it or should I get a lesser new gen IE GP6500 Generac or equal for 700- 800 with a non electric start non idle control etc?? Thank you


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree, it is a decent engine and a decent generator overall. You won't find one like it, certainly not another Generac nowadays.

500 hours is a lot of time. If you've owned it since new and know it's history then it might be an option to repair it. You can always rebuild the engine at some point.

It's really up to you. I've always felt that if something can be fixed, do it. Maybe you could check around Ebay or Craigslist for one that isn't running - you might be able to get a stator that way. Maybe a motor shop could rewind it?

Good luck.


----------

